# مَحْشو / مَحْشِي



## Stephen Schmidt

مستخدمين قواهم الجبّارة في قذف المقاتلين الآخرين في الهواء كأنهم *دمى محشوة (أم دمى محشية؟)؟
*


----------



## Matat

كلاهما صواب، لكن (محشوة) أفصح لأنه اسم مفعول (حشا) الذي جذره (ح ـ ش ـ و) غير أن الأكثر شيوعا (محشية).
اقرأ هنا:


> *مَحشوّ* اسم
> الجمع : محشوَّات ، المؤنث : محشوَّة و مَحشيَّة
> اسم مفعول من حشا
> خضرواتٌ كالفلفل والباذنجان والقرع تُخلى من بذورها وتحشى بخليط من اللّحم المفروم والأرز والخضروات ذات النَّكهة كالبقدونس ، أو تُلفّ إذا كانت ورقَ عنبٍ أو كرنبًا أو نحوهما ،* والشائع : محشيّ*


----------

